# WOODCRAFT ANNUAL SALE WOOOOOOOO!!!!!



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

Howdy Ya'all,
Just figured I'd let you folks know if you weren't signed up for the email traffic from Woodcraft.com that they are having they're Anniversary sale this weekend. 10-30% off on lots and lots and lots of stuff.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep…got their email…...temptation and contemplation…...


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Resist the devil and he will flee! Besides, I'm broke. ;(


----------



## DrBrent (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll be skipping.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

It was actually 2 days only. The sale ended on Saturday 7/26.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Peachtree has or maybe had - not sure when it ends - Mirka PSA rolls @ 60% off. I get some every time they offer it. Good paper.


----------

